
Understanding Exponents (Why does 0^0 = 1?) - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-exponents-why-does-00-1/
======
cperciva
The article claims that 0^0 is 1 because it is defined to be 1; the article is
wrong. 0^0 is undefined, just like 0/0.

~~~
lacker

      $ python
      >>> 0 ** 0
      1
      >>> 0 / 0
      Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
      ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
      >>>

~~~
cperciva
Mathematics is not defined by how python does arithmetic.

